
Burger-flipping robot replaces humans on first day at work - jedberg
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/03/09/genius-burger-flipping-robot-replaces-humans-first-day-work/
======
jedberg
It's things like this that I use to point out why raising the minimum wage
will only hurt -- because now this robot is cheaper than a human, so instead
of getting a higher wage, the job is just gone.

Those displaced people need direct assistance, not an increased minimum wage.

